# Remington model 7 XCR



## shadoe (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with the model 7 XCR. I am thinking about buying one and before I spend $900 would like to know good or bad, especially accuracy. Thanks


----------



## Bruz (Oct 24, 2007)

shadoe said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the model 7 XCR. I am thinking about buying one and before I spend $900 would like to know good or bad, especially accuracy. Thanks



Accuracy in a factory rifle is simply luck of the draw and finding the ammo that the rifle likes best. That being said...The Remingtons that I own are very accurate rifles once you float,bed and adjust the trigger. My $.02


----------



## deedly (Oct 25, 2007)

I was faced with the same decision and decided for the money that the Remington 700 youth model  was a better deal for me. The youth model rifle actually felt better in my hands. It shoots 1/2",  3 shot groups @ 100 yds with 150 grain Fusions. I doubt the 7XCR can do any better. the Youth model was about half the price of the 7XCR.


----------



## Hawghead (Oct 28, 2007)

Dont have any experience with that one but if i were to buy one right now..it would be that one or the remington boone &crockett model..which is a premiere dealer line which means the big box stores wont carry it.....its a brown laminate rifle with a blue fluted barrel. check it out also..it has a b&C medallion on the pistol grip cap and something on the barrel about it...do it in most calibers.


----------



## Thebody (Oct 28, 2007)

I just got one the other day in 7-08.  I am going to have a scope mounted tomorrow and hope to get to a range at the end of the week.  I'll let you know how I like it.


----------

